# i NEED these earrings..



## MACisME (May 10, 2007)

ok so i've been tearing up Chicago and surrounding suburbs to look for these earrings! anyone in the area know where i can get them? OR ill be in california either in LA or San Diego and new york this summer so any nice shops/boutiques that sell them u can list them here. OR u can ship them to me and ill pay u! thats how desperately i want them..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			































:eyel  ove:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




face blocked out for privacy rights. ha


----------



## mzreyes (May 10, 2007)

dammit i want some too! i can't find them anywhere!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 10, 2007)

Try this site: http://www.souljewelry.com/_e/dept/3...ZKYQo  dmkp4xQ or 
http://fabsugar.com/forum/topic/236617

I wasn't sure if you wanted real "gold" or not.


----------



## stefania905 (May 10, 2007)

I've seen a couple @ the mall by my school.

I _think _one store that has them is closing soon...so its probably on sale. none the less i have seen them around

I live in New York.

I can go check again & get back to you


----------



## MACisME (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_I've seen a couple @ the mall by my school.

I think one store that has them is closing soon...so its probably on sale. none the less i have seen them around

I live in New York.

I can go check again & get back to you_

 
u're a friggin PRINCESS! let me know


----------



## meaghan<3 (May 10, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Jumbo-4-GF-B...QQcmdZViewItem
^^ they are selling them on ebay too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-5-HUGE-14K-Gol...QQcmdZViewItem
^^ here too!! -- these are only 10 bucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that helps!!


----------



## franimal (May 10, 2007)

www.gangstagold.com has some really cool ones but theyre super expensive. any cheap fashion jewelry store will have the fake ones tho


----------



## GreekChick (May 10, 2007)

Aldo (shoestore and accessories) has those exact same earrings!!


----------



## xJUDYx (May 10, 2007)

this is my FAAAAAAAAAVORIIIIITEEE accessories site. they have 80s doorknocker type earrings here but idk if they have what you're looking for. 

http://www.girlprops.com/RetailScience/page1


----------



## stefania905 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_dammit i want some too! i can't find them anywhere!!_

 
i just Pm'd MACisMe b/c i found at the store that i posted before about. they have been "closing" for a while lol...but i went back ther & everything is still on sale. 

the have the shape that is pictured
small & large

circle hoops
small....medium...large

heart hoops
...large...

prices were only 5.99(small)....8.99(medium)...10(large)


----------



## MACisME (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJUDYx* 

 
_this is my FAAAAAAAAAVORIIIIITEEE accessories site. they have 80s doorknocker type earrings here but idk if they have what you're looking for. 

http://www.girlprops.com/RetailScience/page1_

 
wow i like this site a LOT! thanks girl! and thanks everyone for contributing!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 11, 2007)

omg i want some of those. theyre EVERYWHERE in london. depending how you wear them, itl look hot!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I can't believe those bamboo earrings are back in, they were around in the early 80's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They can probably be found at pawn shops and those small/family owned jewelry shops in NY.

I have to be honest, I have always hated that style. It was considered ghetto back in the 80's.  I have seen a few girls have them ripped off their ears by female muggers.


----------



## MACisME (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Oh my goodness, I can't believe those bamboo earrings are back in, they were around in the early 80's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They can probably be found at pawn shops and those small/family owned jewelry shops in NY.

I have to be honest, I have always hated that style. It was considered ghetto back in the 80's.  I have seen a few girls have them ripped off their ears by female muggers._

 
  thats funny..  hahah


----------



## c00ki312 (May 11, 2007)

i just bought some 2day. from urban outfitters.


----------



## User34 (May 11, 2007)

LOL.. omg... In Jamaica Queens you can find them at any jewelry store.
I used to buy them when I was like 13...1993 baby! haaa but yea if I lived in NY i'd hook it up sorry...


----------



## MACisME (May 11, 2007)

wow i feel preety stupid i called the one right by my house and they have them.. the only problem is im at work.. arggh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_i just bought some 2day. from urban outfitters._


----------



## c00ki312 (May 11, 2007)

they're hard to find but believe me i was relieved lol! they're pretty expensive for the material they're made from. i paid £12 for mine which is pretty steep considering they arent made from 'heavy' material if you know what i mean lol


----------



## NaturallyME (May 26, 2007)

OMG thanks ladies i've been searching all over for these earrings!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 14, 2007)

I got mine off Ebay..search under Bamboo hoops
I wish I could get them in real solid gold tho...I have no Idea where to get them in London =(


----------

